# Procmail



## taikonaut (26. November 2004)

Hallo,
ich hole mit procmail-Filterregeln die eingehenden mails (sendmail) ab und verteile diese in verschiedene Ordner unterhalb eines home-Verzeichnisses. Wie komme ich mit Thunderbird an die e-mails ? Ich müßte da doch dann den passenden Pfad eingeben. Oder muß ich das serverseitig einstellen ?

THX


----------



## TakaBo (12. Dezember 2004)

Hi.
Hab mich damit noch nicht näher beschäftigt, aber eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn Du in den Accounteinstellungen von Thunderbird das Local-Verzeichnis entsprechend einstellst. Voraussetzung ist, das Mailformat wird von Thunderbird unterstützt.

Ansonsten musst Du mal versuchen, ob es nicht besser ist einen pop3 oder Imap Server einzurichten.

Gruss TB


----------

